# How soon should you put pregnyl in the fridge?!



## Grace72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi there

I have started my #IVF and received all my drugs in one hit. I was also given 2 boxes of pregny which needed to be put in the fridge.  However, we needed to have our injection training after collection and also 45 ride to get home. It was over 1 1/2 before they were put in the fridge. Is this going to be a problem? 

What advise have your clinics given you on keeping the drug cool ?  I'm not sure if i need to get some more now??

Can anyone help?

Grace


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

grace72,

Im sure that will be fine. Its not that long it would of been cool in the packaging, if your worried call the clinic or drug company.
xx


----------



## Grace72 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks Jade3 -will double check

Grace


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Grace,

We had our drugs delivered, missed the postie then the post office was closed so couldn't collect it until the following day (and it was July) - all was fine with the drugs - relax and good luck x

J x


----------

